# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Adelina apo Gentiana Ismaili

## SeXxXy_EDANA_04

Une jam e cmendur pas muzikes keshtu qe nuk rri dot pa shkruajtur per kengetaret keshtu qe po e bej i pyetje;kush ju pelqen me shume Gentiana Ismaili apo Adelina Ismaili? Shpresoj qe ju ta dini se kush Gentiana eshte. Megjithate mua me pelqen shume Gentiana. Jepni mendimin tuaj(por mos u zini me njeri tjeterin ju lutem)  :buzeqeshje: 

*Ndiqni rregullat e forumit - Shkruani ne shqip*

----------


## Nice_Boy

Sexy.. kemivend te posateshem per .. Muzik e jo ktu tek Prezentimi .. por nejse te tregojn ose te bartin Moderatorete ketij Forumi kete tek ke Muzika. Sepse nuk e ka vendin ktu.Edhe pse jam Gjilanas Adelina eshte me sexy se genta..

Tung

GjIlAnAsI_cSi

----------


## selina_21

SeXxXy_EDANA_04 
Mu me pelqen Gentiana me shume se Adelina ....

----------


## Piranha

kush eshte kjo gentiana moj edana ???
 :buzeqeshje:  :shkelje syri:

----------


## sweet_babe

Gentiana eshte e motra?????  :kryqezohen:  
Po eshte ajo...as njera as tjetra  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Nice_Boy

Selina_21 ashtu duhet sepse eshte nga Gjilani duhet me dasht sepse Gjilanit te gjith i ka te mire si vajzat ashtu edhe djemt po mendoj  :perqeshje: 


Tung

GjIlAnAsI_cSi

----------


## gazi

te dyjat jane per tu pelqyer,
mendimi im ky

----------


## StormAngel

Gentiana eshte kengetare e rre e trevave tone,dhe nuk ka lidhje farefisnore me Adelina Ismaili.
Motra e Adelines eshte Zanfina Ismaili,poashtu kengetare e re.
Per mua,nga aspekti muzikor asnjere nga keto nuk me terheq aq shume,ndersa nga aspekti stilistik me duken te dyja te mira. :buzeqeshje: 
Nejse

----------


## LOVE_ANGEL

Oh,ju lutem si guxon te krahasohet nje kengetare me 19 vite kariere te deshmuar si Adelina,me nje vajze e cila fillon karieren ne menyre shume te dyshimte dhe me kenge bullgare.Nuk dihet as cka eshte as kush eshte ende.Kjo teme eshte paradoksale.Ajo vajze ne pamje eshte kopje e Leonora Jakupit,ne levizje kopje e Adelines.Te tilla kopje eshte i mbushur cdo koncert i Adelines,Leonores,Rovenes,Lejdines,etj.
Vertete teme per te mos e diskutuar.
Mendimi im.

----------


## KaLTerSi

gentianes nuk jam kam degjuar cicerimen e smund te jap mendim per te, ndersa adelinen se honeps gjekundi...shume blah dhe e shtirur me duket.

----------


## SeXxXy_EDANA_04

GJinalasi e di ce e kam vene ne vend te keq edhe duhet te jete tek i muzikes por e mora vesh pasi e postova   :buzeqeshje:  .LOVE ANGEL ne cofsde nuk eshte teme er tu diskutuar mos e dikuto pra mos ajde ktu te me tregosh mua se a eshteper tu diskutuar apo jo ,se ti po e thua te me besh mua budallace derisa e  thua ate mua me intereson ta dije prandaj dua te diskutojm

----------


## LOVE_ANGEL

Ok atehere Edana e cila e quan veten Sexy  :buzeqeshje: 

ADELINA: 
1)E shkolluar muzikalisht (Degjo kengen Arome Portokalli,ka te mbaruar shkollen e ulet dhe te mesme te muzikes per piano dhe nje vit ne Akademine e Arteve Prishtine) 
2)E ngritur intelektualisht (Lexo intervistat ku citon filozofet me te medhenj boteror,fiton cmimin e pare ne garat e shkollave fillore ne Sarajeve,prezanton Kosoven) 
3)E informuar politikisht (Prap lexo intervistat ) 
4)Simbol bukurie shqipetare (Kosova ia jep titullin MISS KOSOVA 1997) 
5)Me kariere te deshmuar (Femiu i pare shqipetar qe editoi 4 albume) 
6)Me vokal te deshmuar (Ne vitin 1995 fiton cmimin e pare ne Cekoslovaki me opereten Gloria) 
7)E vleresuar edhe nga kritika (Fituese e shume festivaleve shqipetare,si dhe ballkanike) 
8)"Asaj i ka hije cdo gje" (Prononcohet i madhi Zhani Ciko,dirigjent me nam boteror,pas pyetjes per zhveshjet e Adelines) 
9)"Adelina eshte ambasadore e nje gjenerate demokratike qe po krijohet ne Kosove" (Ibrahim Rugova ne fushaten paraelektorale ne Prishtine,kur Adelina hyn ne stadium dhe fillojne ovacionet e publikut,2002) 
10)"E deshem apo e urrejtem,te gjithe vrapojme ta shikojme Adelinen" (Migjen Kelmendi,analist dhe redaktor i gazetes JAVA) 
11)"Adelina mund te jete aktorja me e mire shqipetare nese vazhdon shkollimin dramatik"(Faruk Begolli,aktor dhe rexhisor,revista TEUTA dhjetor 2003) 
12)"Nje Marilyn Monroe shqipetare,e vetmja kengetare origjinale e gjenerates se re" (Nexhmije Pagarusha,KOHA DITORE) 

Asgje s'shkrova nga vetja.Keto qe i shkrova i kane thene mendje shume me te menqura se une.Prandaj NO COMMENT. 
Ja ke inatin,por ia jep hakun.
P.S:
Argumenti-arma me e forte.

----------


## SeXxXy_EDANA_04

po une nuk thashe se nuk ka shkolle ajo une thashe se cila ju pelqen me shume mua adelina sme pelqen edhe shume se ajo me ce ceka me aq shume shkolle mos te dale si prosi neper televizore.mos tja vashdojm se zdua te mbyllim temen me grindje

----------


## LOVE_ANGEL

Edana,vetem nje porosi me lart the se do qe te diskutosh,kurse ne postimin e fundit thua "mos tja vashdojm".
Verejti kush ton grindjeje ne postimet e mia?!
Me gjithe respektin Sexy Edana,mendoj qe postimet e mia me se paku nxisin grindje.
Shume pershendetje per ty.

----------


## SeXxXy_EDANA_04

une thashe nuk dua te vashdojm te grindemi jo te diskutojm temen.lame name   :djall sarkastik:

----------


## Living in Vain

Adelina sigurisht.  Trupin njale ma ka!  :buzeqeshje: 

shume e pergatitur dhe me profesionalizem tashme!


ama dhe motren te mire e ka.  Kete Gentianen se njoh akoma....pff

----------


## Mbreti_ILI

hahah sa shpejt keni fillu ti dalloni njerezit .secila e ka stilin dhe menyren e vete te kendimit prandaj secila e zene vendin e vet ne jeten e te famshmeve .

p.s. sa per njoftim ato nuk jane motra

----------


## Davius

Adelina ka me shume eksperience ne muziken shqipe,...

----------


## good devil

Adelina ajo tjetra nuk me ka pare no njere.

----------


## Nice_Boy

> Gentiana eshte e motra?????  
> Po eshte ajo...as njera as tjetra



Jo nuk eshte e motra e Adelines. ghege se ste paska thene as njeri.

Adelina - Prishtines
Genta- Gjilani\New Your Mdoket.

Bye.

----------

